# BAR contact details



## Yob (12/8/15)

Met a bloke the other night from down your way, is this group still active? What's the best contact details? He was interested in getting in touch etc. Etc.


----------



## slcmorro (12/8/15)

Sure is. There's a FB page under the same name, could be worth getting him to post up in there.


----------



## Yob (12/8/15)

Dunno if he's a Facebook fella mate, surely there is other access points?


----------



## slcmorro (13/8/15)

Not sure mate. We haven't all met up for quite some time however. Maybe link him to here, or give him my email address if you like? [email protected] - I'm just a random member though, but if anything comes up I can make contact with the bloke.


----------



## [email protected]_dan (5/10/15)

Yob said:


> Dunno if he's a Facebook fella mate, surely there is other access points?


Also trying to find out what the score is. Know fellow Ballarat brewers keen to get involved. BAR webpage NG.. Also no BAR club representation in recent comp is pretty poor..


----------



## Lecterfan (6/10/15)

Hey [email protected] and anyone else reading who may be interested... a few negative comments that end on a positive note...

The BAR met regularly for a good couple of years - it'd have to be at least 4 years now, but a lack of new members stagnated the group so we shifted into smaller groups of friends and what not. I have personally helped at least 6 or 7 all grain brewers in the Ballarat region get up and running by having them around on brew days, sharing equipment and so forth, but only a couple of them have the time/inclination/commitment to actually join any kind of club or to offer to set up and/or host meetings. It is hard to sustain a club of up to 15 people attending when only 3 or 4 people ever offer to host regular meetings and to do the advertising and so forth (or are even able to, because not everyone has a shed/yard/family that can handle a dozen piss-heads hanging around). 

The guy who set the web page up left Ballarat and the page expired...in something like 3 years we got **** all interest from anyone who had the time/inclination to be involved beyond a few random tastings. The Facebook page generates very little interest, even when pushed and shared around. Although people would say they were interested at the homebrew shop or by PM or whatever, the reality is that when a date and a time was set, no one (new) would turn up. 

The other problem with the small-ish group is that we all learned what we could from one another, and not all of us have the same interest in refining/discussing technique or ingredients and so forth. To be honest, it gets boring when you hold a brewers event and some people just want to drink piss and talk shit and/or won't get involved with the brewing spirit of things (obviously there is an element of piss-drinking and shit-talking that is unavoidable haha).

As for competition entry, for me personally it became a waste of beer as I largely know what I am doing wrong when I do it, and I am generally very happy with my results and don't really care what anyone thinks in a competitive setting...especially people who might have radically different taste preferences to me. I have made some good friends through AHB and BAR and the music scene that involves a few pro-brewers and I have been helped along heaps to be able to detect most of the major/common flaws that someone with my set-up and yeast preferences tends to suffer from ...plus for every amazingly spot-on and helpful suggestion I got back from bigger comps, I would get 2 or 3 one word responses that gave me nothing to work with.

I am confident that what the BAR needs - *if it is to even remain a 'club' at all *– is a whole new injection of new people who are genuinely enthusiastic about brewing and learning and talking and not just big mouthing like they know everything after reading AHB for 3 months and then responding badly to critical feedback. I would PM Wakkatoo (old member) and Slcmorro and DaveHQ... these guys last two guys got on board really hard and took huge leaps and bounds with their energy and commitment to brewing. 

I have made some great friends out of the club and they are all the guys that I can look in the eye and tell them that their beer is shit (and they will do the same to me), *and yet then offer advice or discuss possible issues to do with technique or ingredients etc etc that comes from years of brewing and practice*. It's not enough to talk brewing, you have to get your hands dirty, even if it means making shit beers.


Alternatively, if you already have an established group of brewers and want to expand and attract other brewers to the group, start a new club. Out of 8-9 regular members I either organised, helped-organise or hosted at least 4 of our 'official' meet-ups, matched only in number by Billygoat, and I now no longer have the time or inclination to do so (I won't speak on his behalf, but I suspect he would feel similar). 

*All it takes is a couple of like minded people to say '**** it', lets advertise a time and a place and see who shows up.*

If a new group starts – and for what's worth I wouldn't care if new people wanted to use the BAR name and FB page etc – I'll certainly try my best to get there at least once to see what it's all about. Alternatively, if anyone is interested in seeing how I brew or what my basic approach is (3 vessel gravity system, 40L output) then PM me and I will let you know when I am brewing next (though I tend to brew during the week which makes it difficult for some people to see).

There's a lot of knowledge and good blokes floating about in Ballarat and if whoever is reading wants to tap into it, then make it happen. Me and Billygoat and Vic45 and Herbo and Wakkatoo and Pommie Granite and a few others who have come and gone all had a go at it and we did our best and we had a lot of fun for at least 4 years or more, but now it's someone else turn to push ahead: *if you build it, they might come, but even if they don't you can still have a good time*.


----------



## [email protected]_dan (6/10/15)

Dear Lecterfan, well what to say.. you have raised some very valid points. it is clear that you're pretty passionate about your brewing and hope you did'nt take my post as a spite to the club, fellow brew mates and work you have done..

You have described some pretty clear truths about how people perhaps promise and don't deliver (participate).. I'm not sure what my wife would think about 12 pissheads turning up and talking shit all day....and personally I'm thinking, 'do I want to watch someone brew a 20L batch out of a can?' when I could be brewing a shitload more with my mate!.. But maybe that could be a short time incovenceince for the benefit of the club.

A year ago I was the one brewing from cans for many years and was onlooking on how an all grain brew was done. Based my on limited equipment I decided best way forward was to purchase extract in 15kg growlers, input recipes into brewing software to learn about brewing to style, particuarly targetting IBU and experiement with yeast strains... In fact I was encouraged by my best effort given at my 2nd comp entry that I received a 108 at VicBrew in the light alchol based on an extract receipe from a 6 month old batch and bottled from a keg.

Since started to throw a few all grain brews together as met a new great friend and collaborated with him to upgrade his 50L all grain setup to a 150L+ batch capacity. We are testing material handling and trippling recipes with extract before we convert equipment to grain.. A 125L Red IPA extract batch is planned Friday night..four weeks ago we managed a very drinkable extract Aussie Pale Ale...165L yield.

Yes I was thinking about being the one who said '**** it' but its comming on summer, the only time in Ballarat that is somewhat warm and I'm betting like you indicate even if it is (re)build they won't come...

But the craft / home brewing scence seems to be exploding based on the number of entries at VicBrew. We have the Coach house which is a fantastic destination to be inspired, and now with the Ballarat Beer Fest the times might be changing on the local front.

Perhaps enough from me and see if anyone else want to chime in...

Cheers, Dan


----------



## Lecterfan (6/10/15)

Well said! And yes, my points weren't aimed at anyone and I know yours weren't either haha.

I am still 'up for it', but I am a career student on limited income (post-grad on APA scholarship) so meetings at the Mallow or Hop Temple or something are a good starting point as they are on neutral grounds, but they are also financially more difficult.

Can brewers are welcome as long as they are interested in improving/stepping up...there's just not enough to sustain a conversation about brewing otherwise (I speak only for me here and accept any flak for that comment).

I, for one, would be interested to drop around and see your brewery in action - I reckon we could rustle one or two others and within 45 mins you;d know for sure whether you want to get your toes wet with a club idea haha.


----------



## Big Lou (8/6/16)

Hi guys, read through this thread and just thought I would register my interest. Just got back into brewing and just started all grain, by no means am I an expert just a novice learning from my mistakes. I agree the idea of 15 piss heads in the backyard might not go down well with the wife, but I am open to meeting some fellow brewers in Ballarat.


----------



## slcmorro (14/6/16)

*DOUBLE POST*


----------



## slcmorro (14/6/16)

Hey Big Lou,

Welcome. Good to see someone getting amongst it. I've hosted a BAR thingy at my place here, but there hasn't been one for some time. I think daveHQ was the last to put something on. 
I'll test the waters with the wife and see what kind of response I get for having another one, but I must warn you - the shed is mighty cold in winter. I do have a woodfire drum thingy for outside though.

Unless another member with a warm area is willing to host?

Feel free to PM me and a few others, and try to even just catch up for a pint at The Mallow or Hop Temple etc.


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/16)

Well said. I won't be hosting anything for a while. I will, however, still be brewing regularly. Big Lou, if you want to be one of the many people who have dropped around to witness a brew day (double batch BIAB AG) send me a PM.

I will be putting my hand up to host something in Spring.


----------



## Big Lou (15/6/16)

Thanks for the replys guys, I would be up for a meet up at the hop temple or the mellow haven't been to either yet. Or just a get together/brew day. I will pm you guys.
Cheers


----------

